# I need value information on a large number of kits



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I've recently been entrusted with a large collection of kits that have been donated with the purpose of selling them to support a local nonprofit. 
These are mostly aircraft kits, of all types, including Aurora, Hawk, Williams, Revell, etc. Many appear to be from the early to mid 1960s, but there are a couple of the small Aurora biplanes that, I think, go to the late 1950s. There's even one with the Aurora "sunrise" logo.
While many of these kits appear to be complete (later kits still have intact plastic bags with the parts in then), the boxes themselves appear to have been kept in a damp area. They're not pristine. Some appear water damaged, some have mold spots.
I'd like to get some info on where I might be able to get some pricing info for these kits. If some turn out to be relatively common and inexpensive, we'll put them up for sale locally. However, if some appear to be valuable, we'll want to explore other avenues. The idea is to maximize whatever we can get for the nonprofit, but obviously without gouging people who might want them.
Right now we've got at least 50 kits and more to come.
I plan to photograph some of them and put them online. If anyone has some suggestions about what would be a good site for posting these pics, I'd appreciate some good advice.

Jeff


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Jeff,
Here is a good place to start. Also theclubhouse1.net and hyperscale.com. Make a list and lots of good people here will give their opinions. Be sure to include manufacturer, scale and item description. Also you can check on evilbay what some kits are selling for. Always willing to help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Like the last person who had a similar collection... photos are "okay" but a written list is best

Something like Aurora kit 123 1959 issue, bad box, bad decals, kit complete


----------

